# Let's talk cans



## surenoproblem (Dec 24, 2012)

Lets start with; what's your trick to get 4" trims to flush up to the ceiling


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Don't buy garbage trims and housings?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> Don't buy garbage trims and housings?


Spoken from someone who ran to the west coast to get away from a family biz handed to him.....~CS~:laughing:


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ive been using a brand called nora for all my cans and trims


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

well post it & educate us Spark.....~CS~


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Steve, you don't even know what you don't know. Just keep being a creepy sketchball, living in whatever reality you dream up for yourself. You just don't realize that I've seen you before, and you creeped out everyone in sight at the particular establishment we both happened to be at.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

The 4" are just a wedge style but they seem to go up and stay up pretty good.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> Steve, you don't even know what you don't know. Just keep being a creepy sketchball, living in whatever reality you dream up for yourself. You just don't realize that I've seen you before, and you creeped out everyone in sight at the particular establishment we both happened to be at.


I have little patience with punks

~CS~


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Go back to Tradejerks GC

~CS~


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

They're a little more pricey but well worth it if you're only doing a few on a job. http://http://www.lotusledlights.com/products/11w-square-4-inch

I've done a couple hundred of them now. There's no housing like a normal can light and they can be popped in at any point after drywall.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

surenoproblem said:


> Lets start with; what's your trick to get 4" trims to flush up to the ceiling


Are you referring to trimming out remodel cans? I know in CA. Title 24 requires them to be air tight and requires a gasket. This can make the trim look horrible!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## surenoproblem (Dec 24, 2012)

I am having trouble with the housing lifting from the ceiling. I push trim up, can lifts, let go, can drops, trim isn't tight. Tried the "poke" , got in the attic and held the can while someone pushed the trim. How does anyone get these things to site tight?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

surenoproblem said:


> I am having trouble with the housing lifting from the ceiling.


Is it a remodel or new construction type?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## surenoproblem (Dec 24, 2012)

zac said:


> Is it a remodel or new construction type?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


New construction


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

surenoproblem said:


> New construction


If there is a gasket and inspection you really have no choice until after passed inspection. Otherwise you're cans are installed to low. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I would say that if your housings are moving up when you try to install the trim, then falling back down again, then they are not installed securely enough.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

zac said:


> If there is a gasket and inspection you really have no choice until after passed inspection. Otherwise you're cans are installed to low.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Reading your text again, check the wing nut that holds the socket depth adjuster.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Sometimes hitting them with the backside of your fist will jam them up into the can.
Do your trims have 
Springs?
Spring loaded wires
Pressure plates?

Some of them can be real bad while the one right next to it is perfectly fine
You might have to work on stabilizing the can so that it can't push up.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Sometimes you have to compress the spring clips a little bit if they fit too tight. Sometimes rotating them a little helps. Why don't they come out with a system like the larger cans have?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

HD was selling creed 5-6" LED trims for $4.99 ea last week

~CS~


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

surenoproblem said:


> Lets start with; what's your trick to get 4" trims to flush up to the ceiling


Oh! THOSE cans ... nuttin' :laughing:


----------



## Electron Transporter (Dec 31, 2014)

I agree with Jrannis. Sometimes a firm side fisted love tap against the drywall will set the trim just a bit tighter than you can achieve by simply pushing it tight against the ceiling. Of course the ring of the fixture above the drywall has to be adjusted correctly. Those spring steel jaw/clamp thingies might need to be adjusted tighter as well.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Nobody mentioned using dap here yet huh. Boy do I miss Shockdoc.


----------



## B-ri (Dec 11, 2013)

surenoproblem said:


> I am having trouble with the housing lifting from the ceiling. I push trim up, can lifts, let go, can drops, trim isn't tight. Tried the "poke" , got in the attic and held the can while someone pushed the trim. How does anyone get these things to site tight?


Twist!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Try a bead of painters caulk around the can and drywall.


----------



## Gqmdl0617 (Apr 4, 2012)

Another vote for hitting the edge here. I usually push it up as far a can, and then gently but firmly bump around the edge with the side of my fist. Sets it in that last little bit.


----------



## west shore electric (Sep 30, 2015)

Buy one of these, screw it into the socket, pull down while pushing the trim up. Sometimes a self tapper through the top of the housing with a wire wrapped around (kinda like the way you wrap your ground around the ground screw) use a long piece of wire through the trim, pull down while pushing the trim up. I know what you're going through. Some recess housings have cheap bar hangers that have some sloppy play.


----------



## billyhunter (Mar 31, 2016)

not a bad brand for Nora, it is from Satco


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

We use only Nora cans and trims. I get 6" remodel or new construction for 5.50 each and lamp holding metal trims for 2.75. 4" remodel or new construction cost 6.75 and the trim is 4.25


----------



## surenoproblem (Dec 24, 2012)

That's a good price on the cans, is that IC rated? With wagos? I have been getting led trims for $10-15. I am no longer installing the old style


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

surenoproblem said:


> That's a good price on the cans, is that IC rated? With wagos? I have been getting led trims for $10-15. I am no longer installing the old style


They are IC rated with wagos prewired. 
I don't like led trims. I prefer standard trims and an led lamp. If you have 4 cans with led trims in a kitchen and one failed and you replace it you now have 3 slightly discolored and one bright white trims. If a lamp fails you can change the lamp easily without any worries about discoloring. The only place I use the led trims is in a wet location.


----------

